# Wireless Gaming Headset gesucht



## Sagnafain (2. September 2016)

Hallo zsm,

Ich suche ein kabelloses Headset im Preisbereich zwischen 100 - 150€ und wollte mal eure Empfehlungen einholen.

Da nun schon mein 3tes Headset einen Kabelbruch hatte will ich zu den Wireless Headset´s umsteigen.

Besondere Anforderungen habe ich leider auch noch 




Bauform : Overear (mein letztes war das Asus Strix Pro mit 60 mm Lautsprecher => richtig bequem)
Sehr gute Verbindungsqualität (habe schon von welchen gehört die öfter mal die Verbindung verlieren => no go)
Gute Geräuschvisualisierung (Da ich Shooter spiele will ich gerne wissen von wo der Gegner kommt)
lange Laufzeit ( will es nicht nach jeden Abend Aufladen müssen (# Langlebigkeit )


Was sagt ihr dazu ??? - Prinzipiell genau wie mein altes nur ohne Kabel. Habe dazu aber leider keine Kundenbewertungen gefunden und weis daher nicht ob das wirklich so gut ist, oder ob es da mehr für´s Geld geben würde.
Dazu steht da 1,5 m Kabel was mich doch irritiert ...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ???

LG Sagnafain


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Also, kabellose bietet IMMER deutlich schwächere Qualität zum Preis eines kabelgebundenen. Bist Du sicher, dass du nicht doch eines mit Kabel nimmst und vlt mal einfach überlegst, wie man das Kabel sicherer verlegen kann? zb schon mal auf keinen Fall auf dem Boden? Es gibt auch Kopfhörer mit austauschbarem Kabel. Und wenn ein Kopfhörer nicht so billig ist, gibt es auch oft recht robuste Kabel.

Einen Test des Asus gibt es ja: ASUS ROG Strix Wireless - Test/Review  aber vermutlich ist das halt nicht besser als ein Kopfhörer für 40-50€...   das Kabel ist übrigens dafür da, dass du es Wahlweise auch per Kabel nutzen kannst, und zwar dann ohne USB, zB für eine Hifi-Anlage, Smartphone usw., oder wenn du eine gute Soundkarte hast, die den Sound des USB-Chips übertrifft. 

Eine Alternative wäre zB das hier https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003VANOFY


----------



## Sagnafain (2. September 2016)

warum ist die Qualität  schlechter ? dachte das nimmt sich nicht viel...

mit Kabel verlegen ist eher schlecht... der letzte Bruch war jetzt direkt unter dem Lautsprecher, also 5 cm unter der Verbindung zwischen Kabel und Headset.
Von daher denke ich eigl. auch das der Umgang damit gut ist.

Mich stört das Kabel ja nicht, aber ich habe keine Lust mir immer nach 8 Monaten ein neues holen zu müssen.

Was gibt es den für welche wo man das Kabel austauschen kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> warum ist die Qualität  schlechter ? dachte das nimmt sich nicht viel...


 weil es recht teuer ist, kabellos + gute Qualität + keine merkbare Latenz zu verwirklichen. Und Headsets per Se sind eh schon teurer als Kopfhörer, also wenn du ein Kabel-Headset für 90€ hast, ist das klanglich meist höchstens so gut wie ein 40-50€-Kopfhörer. Daher setzen auch viele auf Kopfhörer + separates 10€-Mic. Nur wenn man unbedingt Surroundsimulation (echtes Surround gibt es an sich bei Headsets bis auf 2-3 Modelle nicht mehr) will und die Games diese Soundsim nicht selber berechnen (viele tun das eh), muss man halt ein USB-Headset nehmen, oder noch ne Soundkarte extra, damit das berechnet wird.



> mit Kabel verlegen ist eher schlecht... der letzte Bruch war jetzt direkt unter dem Lautsprecher, also 5 cm unter der Verbindung zwischen Kabel und Headset.
> Von daher denke ich eigl. auch das der Umgang damit gut ist.


 streckst du das denn oft ab?





> Was gibt es den für welche wo man das Kabel austauschen kann ?


 müsste ich mal suchen, leider hab ich heute keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## svd (2. September 2016)

Puh, das preis-leistungs-technisch vernünftigste Produkt, wenn es um Headsets mit abnehmbarem Kabel geht, ist noch das "Audio-Technica ATH-PDG1".

Das Kabel samt Mikrofon ist eben abnehmbar, das Headset lässt sich an PC, Konsole und Smartphone verwenden. Umschließt dein Ohr und ist, 
was gerade für die Ortung in Spielen sehr wichtig ist, ein offener Kopfhörer.

Preislich liegt es knapp über dem angepeilten Budgetrahmen.
Günstiger wäre noch eine Kombination aus geschlossenem Kopfhörer mit abnehmbarem Kabel plus ModMic oder Ansteckmikro, persönlich würde
ich, der breiteren Soundstage wegen, trotzdem zum (roten, weil offene Version) ATH-PDG1 greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2016)

Also, nur mal als Beispiel für etwas, was ICH bevorzugen würde: so ein Kopfhörer https://www.thomann.de/de/akg_k_240_studio_kopfhoerer.htm der hat ein abnehmbares Kabel, so dass man es tauschen kann, falls es kaputtgeht - ich persönlich hatte bei solchen "Hifi-Kopfhörern" von Firmen wie AKG usw. noch NIE einen Kabelbruch.

Dazu dann ein Ansteckmic, das kommt einfach ans Kabel des Kopfhörers mit dran, zB https://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1-Mikrofon-mit-Mikro-Clip/dp/B00029MTMQ 

Und damit das mit Surround und Orten gut klappt noch ne Soundkarte dazu. https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/Xonar...roduct/993857?campaign=Soundkarte/ASUS/993857  die hat auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker eingebaut - normale Karten KÖNNTEN manchmal etwas zu wenig Saft haben, so dass der Sound leidet oder nicht so laut ist


----------



## svd (3. September 2016)

Ah, der K-240 ist mit gar nicht untergekommen, hab aber versäumt, nach "halboffenen" Kopfhörern zu suchen.
Der klingt qualitativ bestimmt besser, als die meisten Gamingheadsets. 

(Diese Form... da merkt man gleich, wo der Superlux HD681 herkommt. ) Wenn der so günstig ist, könnte man sich sogar die passenden
Velourpolster dazu holen, damit die Lauscherchen bei langen Gamingsessions nicht zum Schwitzen anfangen.


----------



## Sagnafain (4. September 2016)

ein billig mic hab ich, 7€ von media markt ^^

Also wäre insgesamt einfache Kopfhörer noch besser ? Was gibt es den da so noch für bis zu 150€ ?

Die AKG- Kopfhören machen irgendwie ein halbherzigen Eindruck... irgendwie nicht so meins...


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2016)

Köpfhörer sind halt die klassischen Verdächtigen erste Wahl, also Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic und AKG. Sind natürlich nicht die einzigen Hersteller, Shure und Sony sind z.B. auch recht populär. Wichtig wäre erst einmal Probehören. Ich hatte früher immer Sennheiser habe mich aber zuletzt für Denon entschieden, weil die etwas mehr auf "Spaß" getrimmt sind, was gerade bei Spielen und Filmen von Vorteil ist, wenn der Bass da etwas dominanter wirkt.


----------



## svd (4. September 2016)

Ah, da tust du den K-240 wohl unrecht. 

Naja, wenn sie eh nur zum Spielen sind und schon ein Mikro vorhanden ist, würde ich entweder "nur" die "Superlux HD-668B" und passende Velourpolster nehmen oder eben die AKG K-240 (und die Pads).

Wenn mir gute Ortung wichtiger wäre als das abnehmbare Kabel, würde ich persönlich, sollten meine KH jetzt sofort den Geist aufgeben, die Audio Technica ATH-AD900X aus Amerika oder Japan bestellen, 
wo sie halt günstiger sind. Sie sollen eine sehr breite Soundstage haben, was eben bei der Ortung hilft. Durch das offene Design hörst du allerdings auch sehr viel deiner Umgebung (das kann auch vice versa gelten).
Und die KH sind nichts für Bassjunkies.

Und sonst wären halt KH von Beyerdynamic Klassiker auf dem Gamingschreibtisch, wie etwa die DT-990 Pro. Und die die Qualität dieser Kopfhörer wird wohl höher als bei diesen Gamingheadsets sein,
sodass du Kabelbrüche nicht fürchten musst.


----------



## Sagnafain (4. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Und die KH sind nichts für Bassjunkies.
> 
> Und sonst wären halt KH von Beyerdynamic Klassiker auf dem Gamingschreibtisch, wie etwa die DT-990 Pro.



Die sehen schon mal gut aus, aber ich liebe Bass und wenn du schreibst das KH da nicht so ausgeprägt sind dann ist das leider ein minus . Aber in der Richtung ist schon mal sehr gut


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Inwiefern machen die AKG einen "halbherzigen Eindruck" ? ^^

Wegen Bass: das ist ein Widerspruch wenn du überdurchschnittlich viel Bass willst, aber auch die Gegner super orten willst. Und so oder so: viele Headsets haben SCHEINBAR einen "guten Bass", weil die höheren Töne einfach nur mies sind. Die sind also "basslastig", aber nicht weil der Bass gut ist, sondern der Rest eher mäßig     innerhalb der besseren Kopfhörer hast du dann natürlich welche, wo der Bass mehr dominiert oder auch mal weniger. Aber "zu wenig" hast du da ganz sicher nicht, egal was du nimmst. Es gibt halt auch viele "gute" Kopfhörer, die sehr neutral abgestimmt sind. Aber da muss man probehören, es kann gut sein, dass selbst der "bassärmste" gute Hifi-Kopfhörer am Ende für Dein Gehör den besseren Bass hat als ein gleichteures Headset.

Und so oder so kannst du mit einer Soundkarte in der Treibersoftware ja auch den Bass was anheben, FALLS es dir bei Standardeinstellung des Sounds zu wenig wäre.

Wobei ich nicht ganz sicher bin: es könnte sein, dass bei offenen Kopfhörern es schwerer ist, Bass zu entwickelt, weil der Schall ja auch nach außen weggeht. Dann wäre ein geschlossener Kopfhörer besser - da SOLL dann die Ortung aber wieder schwerer sein. Ich persönlich habe geschlossene UND kann damit super orten. Keine Ahnung, ob ein gleichteurer Offener da wirklich besser ist.

Der hier wäre eine etwas andere Version des AKG 240 https://www.thomann.de/de/akg_k240_mkii.htm  und ist an sich ziemlich gut, halboffen, also ein Kompromiss.

Bei den Wertungen in dem Shop musst du ganz allgemein sehr aufpassen, denn vieles stammt nicht von normalen Nutzern, sondern von "Profis", die einen sehr gleichmäßigen Sound brauchen, um beim Musikabmischen usw. vor allem das zu hören, was zu dominant ist, um das dann wiederum abzusenken oder andere Frequenzen anzupassen. Wenn da einer also schreibt, dass die Kopfhörer sehr viel Bass haben, kann das immer noch realativ wenig sein im Vergleich zu "Multimedia-Kopfhörern", die beim Bass vlt völlig übertreiben


----------



## Sagnafain (6. September 2016)

zu den AKG => das sieht so aus als wenn man einfach zwei Lautsprecher mit einem Draht verbunden hat und da ein Lappen zwischen hängt. So nach dem Motto - einmal herunterfallen und es zerfällt in 1000 Teile. Ich denke da guck ich lieber nach was massiveren.

Gibt es da Werte woran ich schon mal vorsortieren kann ? irgendwie die möglichen Frequenzweiche oder so ?

oder wie ist es mit so etwas ? Teufel Turn
da lässt sich der Bass Manuel runterschrauben... bringt das was oder ist das eher kontraproduktiv ?

Mit dem Kabel muss ich mich wohl arrangieren, auch wenn es nicht abnehmbar ist. aber richtiger Sound beim Spielen hat für mich ein sehr hohen Stellungswert.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2016)

Knapp über deinem Budget mit 180 Euro aber er hat ein abnehmbares Kabel dabei mit Fernbedienung für Smartphone / MP3 Player. Er ist nur sehr klobig, schwer aber sehr bequem, ist geschlossen (ich mag keine offenen, zu viele Störgeräusche). Bei dem galt halt, weil er recht viel Bass hat sind einige Rezensionen negativ, es ist nun mal kein neutraler Studiokopfhörer. Ich habe das etwas größere Modell AH-D600, optisch allerdings fast identisch jedoch Over-Ear und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden.

https://www.amazon.de/Denon-AH-D340...1473154262&sr=8-3&keywords=denon+music+maniac


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> zu den AKG => das sieht so aus als wenn man einfach zwei Lautsprecher mit einem Draht verbunden hat und da ein Lappen zwischen hängt. So nach dem Motto - einmal herunterfallen und es zerfällt in 1000 Teile. Ich denke da guck ich lieber nach was massiveren.


 das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, und das wüsstest du auch, wenn du die Dinger mal in den Händen halten würdest. Da du nur ein Bild kennst, kannst du es halt nicht besser wissen    Die beiden Stege sind aus hartem, aber trotzdem elastischem Kunststoff, die würden sogar eher einen Aufprall dämpfen anstatt dass da was kaputt geht. Und der Riemen ist dazu da, damit die gemütlich auf dem Kopf sitzen und sich "anschmiegen" können. Diese dämlichen "Gamerheadsets" gehen 100x mal eher kaputt mit ihren Plastik-Deko-Designs unsw.  Die AKGs und auch andere gute Kopfhörer sind im Studiobetrieb seit Jahrzehnten in so einem Design auf dem Markt, Musiker und DJs "schmeissen" die einfach in ihre Koffer und Rucksäcke, da passiert nix - so eine Bauweise hat sich mehr als bewährt. 



> Gibt es da Werte woran ich schon mal vorsortieren kann ? irgendwie die möglichen Frequenzweiche oder so ?


 nein, die Werte sagen nichts aus, außer vielleicht wenn ein Kopfhörer sehr "schlechte" Werte hat, ZB den Bass selbst laut Herstellerangabe erst ab 60Hz darstellen kann. Ansonsten ist nur die Impendanz wichtig, da eine hohe Impendanz ein INDIZ dafür ist, dass doie Kopfhörer bei schwachen Soundchip eventuell nicht laut genug sind. Da reden wir aber von Impendanzen von zB 120 Ohm statt 20-60 Ohm. Ob einer aber nun mit 45 statt 50 Ohm angegeben wird, ist egal. 




> oder wie ist es mit so etwas ? Teufel Turn
> da lässt sich der Bass Manuel runterschrauben... bringt das was oder ist das eher kontraproduktiv ?


 die haben wohl einen kleinen "Loudness"-Soundchip eingebaut - das ist aber em Ende genau das gleiche, als wenn du das per Software am PC machst. Ist also kein wirklicher Vorteil. Und nebenbei: DIE findest du jetzt sehr stabil aussehend, oder wie? ^^




> aber richtiger Sound beim Spielen hat für mich ein sehr hohen Stellungswert.


 dann Finger weg von so was...  allein zu werben "für einen SEHR LAUTEN, originalgetreuen Sound" ist eine dämliche Werbeaussage.  Zudem, wenn du die doch nehmen willst, musst du noch ne ordentliche Soundkarte einplanen, da für solche Headsets onboardsound zu schade wäre und vlt auch keine Gegnerortung fabriziert.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, die Werte sagen nichts aus, außer vielleicht wenn ein Kopfhörer sehr "schlechte" Werte hat, ZB den Bass selbst laut Herstellerangabe erst ab 60Hz darstellen kann. Ansonsten ist nur die Impendanz wichtig, da eine hohe Impendanz ein INDIZ dafür ist, dass doie Kopfhörer bei schwachen Soundchip eventuell nicht laut genug sind. Da reden wir aber von Impendanzen von zB 120 Ohm statt 20-60 Ohm. Ob einer aber nun mit 45 statt 50 Ohm angegeben wird, ist egal.



Da hätte ich glatt mal eine Frage zu meinem Kopfhörern, den Denon AH-D600
. 
Der hat 25 Ohm Impedanz, 108 dB/mW Empfindlichkeit, max. Leistungsaufnahme von 1800mW und einen Frequenzgang von 5 - 45.000 Hz.

Jetzt das "Problem". An normalen Geräten ist die Lautstärke des Kopfhörers völlig normal, wie halt bei allen Hörern und Lautsprechern gewohnt. Aber an meiner Soundblaster XFi fliegen einem die Ohren weg wenn man die da reinstöpselt, da darf man in Windows die Lautstärke nicht über 20 - 25 Prozent machen. Woran liegt das?

Zum Thema Impedanz finde ich übrigens witzig, dass ich da bei Diskussionen immer lesen musste, dass die mit ca. 50 Ohm oder gar 90 Ohm besseren Klang haben als die mit weniger Ohm. Woran soll das liegen, weiß das einer oder ist das so ein typischer Psycho-Kram der Audiofreaks? Manche Modelle von etwa Beyerdynamic gibt es ja mit 50(?) oder 90 Ohm und alle schreiben, die mit 90 sollen die "audiophileren" sein. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das nicht. Ein hoher Widerstand muss doch eher Qualität kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da hätte ich glatt mal eine Frage zu meinem Kopfhörern, den Denon AH-D600
> .
> Der hat 25 Ohm Impedanz, 108 dB/mW Empfindlichkeit, max. Leistungsaufnahme von 1800mW und einen Frequenzgang von 5 - 45.000 Hz.
> 
> Jetzt das "Problem". An normalen Geräten ist die Lautstärke des Kopfhörers völlig normal, wie halt bei allen Hörern und Lautsprechern gewohnt. Aber an meiner Soundblaster XFi fliegen einem die Ohren weg wenn man die da reinstöpselt, da darf man in Windows die Lautstärke nicht über 20 - 25 Prozent machen. Woran liegt das?


 evlt. hat die Soundkarte einen extra Kopfhörerverstärker, der wiederum eben für hochohmige Kopfhörer gedacht ist und dann viel zu viel Strom für Deine Kopfhörer ausspuckt. In dem Fall dann mal schauen, ob man die Verstärkung abstellen kann oder einfach den normalen Line-Out verwenden.



> Zum Thema Impedanz finde ich übrigens witzig, dass ich da bei Diskussionen immer lesen musste, dass die mit ca. 50 Ohm oder gar 90 Ohm besseren Klang haben als die mit weniger Ohm. Woran soll das liegen, weiß das einer oder ist das so ein typischer Psycho-Kram der Audiofreaks? Manche Modelle von etwa Beyerdynamic gibt es ja mit 50(?) oder 90 Ohm und alle schreiben, die mit 90 sollen die "audiophileren" sein. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das nicht. Ein hoher Widerstand muss doch eher Qualität kosten.


 Nein, das ist ja der Witz, bzw. es ist nicht ganz einfach zu erklären... der Widerstand sorgt AFAIK auch dafür, dass der Strom feiner dosiert sein muss, und damit kann aber auch der Kopfhörer feiner angesteuert werden - allerdings brauchst du dann eben mehr Strom für die gleiche ankommende Lautstärke. Früher waren Kopfhörer meisten eher hochohmig, da sie an Hifi-Anlagen usw. genutzt wurden, und mit der Erfindung des Walkman in den 1980er-Jahren gab es dann mehr und mehr Kopfhörer, denen der Batteriestrom ausreichen musste, so dass man welche mit niedriger Impendanz herstellte, obwohl es klanglich vielleicht ein kleiner Nachteil ist.

Aber ob das wirklich NUR am Ohm-Wert liegt oder ob nicht im Beispiel der Beyerdynamics die hochohmigere Version auch andere Unterschiede hat, die den Klang etwas verändern, das kann ich nicht sagen. Was noch dazukommt: es kann auch sein, dass mit DEM Verstärker, mit dem die Leute das getestet haben und der an sich für hochohmige Kopfhörer gedacht ist, die niedrigohmigen halt zu wenig Power bekommen und nur deswegen schlechter klingen - an einem passenden Verstärker aber klingen die vtl. absolut identisch. Denn meines Wissens lässt klanglich gern mal der Bass NACH, wenn du niedrigohmige an einem Verstärker für hochohmige betreibst. 

Und die weitaus meisten dürften ohnehin GAR keinen Unterschied hören, wenn man denen gar nicht sagen würde, welcher Kopfhörer nun welcher ist 


Ich würde halt - wenn die auch für mobile Geräte da sein sollen oder man keine Soundkarte mit KH-Verstärker hat - eher niedrigohmige nehmen


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2016)

Ah, ok, herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das erklärt so manches.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ah, ok, herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das erklärt so manches.


  Es ist ja eh so, dass es nur ganz ganz wenige quasi baugleiche Modelle gibt, bei denen nur der Ohm-Wert stark abweicht. Aber wenn man halt was für mobile Geräte sucht oder keine "starke" Soundkarte hat, dann lieber niedrigohmig nehmen. Mehr muss man zu dem Thema nicht beachten.


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2016)

Kabel austauschen? Seitenschneider nehmen und das Kabel abpetzen und neu dran löten und mit nem Schrumpfschlauch sichern


----------



## Sagnafain (7. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und nebenbei: DIE findest du jetzt sehr stabil aussehend, oder wie? ^^


Macht für mich auf jeden Fall den Eindruck ja ^^

man das das so kompliziert ist hätte ich nie gedacht.

Ok dann frag ich mal so, was sind die üblichsten Modelle die gerne zum Zocken genommen werden ?

AH-D340 => du kennst nicht zufällig einen Laden / Ladenkette die die anbieten und wo man mal probe hören kann ? ich guck mal ob es jemanden in Berlin gibt der die vertreibt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Macht für mich auf jeden Fall den Eindruck ja ^^
> 
> man das das so kompliziert ist hätte ich nie gedacht.


 also, das kommt jetzt vlt zu krass rüber - SO kompliziert isses nicht. Es ist nur so, dass du GENERELL den besseren Sound zum gleichen Preis hast, wenn du Kopfhörer + Zusatzmic nimmst anstatt nem "Headset", zumindest wenn du mehr als 40-50€ ausgibst. Und wireless kostet wiederum eben FETT extra bzw. bei gleichem Preis ist die Soundqualität deutlich schwächer.

Aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass es 100 Kopfhörer gibt und nur 3-4 wirklich "gut" sind 





> Ok dann frag ich mal so, was sind die üblichsten Modelle die gerne zum Zocken genommen werden ?


 meinst du jetzt normale Kopfhörer + Zusatzmic oder richtige Headsets?



> AH-D340 => du kennst nicht zufällig einen Laden / Ladenkette die die anbieten und wo man mal probe hören kann ? ich guck mal ob es jemanden in Berlin gibt der die vertreibt.


Also, im Preisvergleich werden die nur noch ein einziges Mal gelistet - wo genau willst du die denn holen? 

Wegen Berlin: da gibt es JustMusic, da kannst du sicher auch Kopfhörer anhören und Dir auch einen Eindruck davon machen, dass solche Kopfhörer in der AKG-Bauweise echt nicht instabil sind. Die haben halt den Vorteil, dass das Gewicht auch gut verteilt wird, weil es zum Teil auf dem Band, zum Teil auf den Bügeln lastet. Bei den Denon AS-D340 zB lastet das komplette Gewicht dann auf Deinem Schädel, weil die halt nur einen "Steg" haben - zwar gepolstert, aber das kann trotzdem bei längerem Tragen unangenehm werden. Ich selber habe auch solche in der Bauweise, die Shure SRH840

Hier zB die halb-offenen Kopfhörer, die JustMusic anbietet Recording*»*Kopfhörer und Verstärker*»*Halboffene Kopfhörer*»*günstige Produkte in Ihrem Onlineshop


----------



## PCamateur (7. September 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Macht für mich auf jeden Fall den Eindruck ja ^^



Hab ich früher auch gedacht. Mittlerweile hab ich so ähnliche wie das verlinkte Modell vorher von AKG und wenn du dich nicht gerade draufsetzt gehen die nicht kaputt. 

Dadurch dass der Bügel sehr fexibel ist, federt der jeden Sturz ab und nichts bricht. Außerdem musst du nichts verstellen, sondern durch eben den flexiblen Bügel und den weichen "Zwischenbügel" setzt du sie auf und sie sitzen immer perfekt. 

Hatte früher solche massiven "Plastikbomber". Zum einen ist es nervig wenn sie irgendwie verstellt werden und du sie dann wieder in die richtige Position bringen musst. Zweitens brechen die Dinger halt ab, wenn sie nur richtig auf den Boden fallen. Diese Punkte fallen bei AKG halt weg und der Sound ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Sagnafain (8. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen Berlin: da gibt es JustMusic


Da werde ich gleich mal Samstag ran fahren 


die üblichen Kopfhörer meine ich, es gibt doch bestimmt so Klassiker unter den Kopfhörern für Gamer ^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> die üblichen Kopfhörer meine ich, es gibt doch bestimmt so Klassiker unter den Kopfhörern für Gamer ^^


 an sich nicht, weil sehr viele (leider) nur ganz billig kaufen oder halt auch Headset, dann gern auch "billig"...  ich weiß nur, dass die beyerdynamics zB RELATIV beliebt sind, die DT-Serien. Wenn du im Laden bist kannst du ruhig sagen, dass es mehr um "Spaß" geht und nicht darum, dass du zum Musikmachen einen sehr neutralen Sound willst.


----------

